# House training issues (just when we thought we’d cracked it!



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all
So, we thought we had almost got it sussed and then it all goes to pot and now we feel we’ve taken a backward step. House training has been slow but generally progress is being made. However, about 3 weeks ago she started to ‘get caught short’ and started peeing and pooing in doors again. We went back to basics taking her out every hour and things seemed to improve. Today, though she pooed indoors and then started to eat it!! OMG. What on earth is going on? She eats a premium quality kibble (Barking Heads Grain free) so I don’t think she can be deficient in any nutrients. 
Would appreciate any advice. 
Many thanks 
Anne


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey Anne  I'm probably beginning to sound like a broken record on here hehe but have you tried doorbell training? 

We had the same experience with Dexter, & found he was a lot smarter than we thought - he wanted to tell us he needed to go out to toilet, just didn't know how. So we trained him up using doorbells, and he had them mastered within a week  We've only had a couple of accidents since, where he's been a little too hyper, but other than that they've worked wonders! I've bought a second set for the office in the hope the accidents there stop!

Can recommend giving them a go, you can get a set for around £5, and there are plenty of training videos on YouTube.


----------



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Beckymnd
Yeah we have tried the bells, but unfortunately they didn’t work for us. Leia thought it a great game to have us all jumping up and down when she rang the bells - just for fun mostly. We kept at it for a good few months but had to call it a day as the ‘play time’ bell ringing was 95% of the time. Shame as I know they have worked for many people. 

Thanks
Anne


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As gross as it is poo eating is not totally abnormal to dogs so do not worry too much it means a huge problem. Just make sure you clean up quickly and calmly. 

Continue with regular outings and be aware of when she usually goes and make sure you are super aware of taking her out and staying out for as long as it takes at these times to give her maximum chance to get clean. Make sure any accidents in the house are ignored and cleaned up with no tension - a smart dog can work out that being caught in the house with poo may result in a telling off and decide to destroy the evidence so to speak


----------

